# First attempted tutorial (!!!)



## theleopardcake (Mar 25, 2006)

Hello fine specktra members. I finally found a way to wear trax without looking like I have pink eye. So...I decided to make a tutorial for those of you who also seem to have trouble with trax.

This is my first tutorial ever so I apologize in advance if it's not detailed enough or the pictures suck. Thanks and I hope you enjoy!

Here are the products I used:







(MAC- trax e/s, stars n rockets e/s, contrast e/s, freshwater e/s retrospeck e/s, & the rest <base, neutral colored lip gloss, concealor, mascara, brushes> of your choice)


First and foremost, start out with a clean face. Here I have my brows slightly drawn on because I look like an alien without them filled in.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also notice the really chapped/dry lips.







Then put on your base. I used Mark's Super Mark It in Fairy/Fee (the lavender one). Blend to your desire. It should look like this:







Then apply trax e/s all over your lids like so:






and it should look like this







Now apply stars n rockets e/s in the inner corners to the middle of your lids like so:







Okay after that, dot a very minimal amount of contrast e/s to your outer corners:







and blend it till it looks like this:







add the highlighter (i used retrospeck) along the browbone to make it look like this:







Take your small angled brush and dip it into contrast (wet the brush slightly) and sweep it across your lashline then blend it upward







I waited till now to put on concealor just because it's easier and better to apply it after excess eyeshadow powder has been cleaned up:







Now line your waterline with contrast like this:






and do the same thing again with freshwater (on top of contrast)







Apply mascara:







FINALLY the lips (i put on rosebud salve before i apply lip gloss to moisturize my entire mouth area):







yay lipgloss (i used venom gloss by duwop in firethorn):







apply subtle blush:







*AND YOU ARE DONE!*


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Mar 25, 2006)

you're so cute ^_^ good tut


----------



## bubblebball15 (Mar 25, 2006)

That looks so great! Love the color choices.


----------



## so_siqqq (Mar 25, 2006)

Nice tutorial. I love the purple and I love Brody Dalle!


----------



## lover* (Mar 25, 2006)

great tutorial.  you're super cute!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 26, 2006)

wow, you're gorgeous! loved it! need try my trax again then!!!


----------



## Mirtilla (Mar 26, 2006)

What a super cute gal! Thanks a bunch for the tut


----------



## theleopardcake (Mar 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *so_siqqq* 
_Nice tutorial. I love the purple and I love Brody Dalle!_

 
lol thank you! i didn't even realize that i had pictures of brody on my wall. i used to be obsessed with her!


----------



## breathless (Mar 27, 2006)

perfect! thanks!


----------



## Peaches (Mar 27, 2006)

That is so hot! I love your lip colour. Its adorable <3

Im so going to try this! [I say that alot, but Im bookmarking them all!]


----------



## theleopardcake (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Peaches* 
_That is so hot! I love your lip colour. Its adorable <3

Im so going to try this! [I say that alot, but Im bookmarking them all!]_

 
lol thank you!


----------



## MACmermaid (Mar 28, 2006)

oh thanks for the great tutorial!  *runs to clean off the dust that has been gathering on her trax from disuse*


----------



## kalikutes (Mar 28, 2006)

Its cute.  but i personally would have used a different highlight like frost pigment for this look. for some reason retrospeck doesnt always work well as a highlight. at least that is just my opinion


----------



## theleopardcake (Mar 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kalikutes* 
_Its cute.  but i personally would have used a different highlight like frost pigment for this look. for some reason retrospeck doesnt always work well as a highlight. at least that is just my opinion_

 
thank you. yea you're right. retrospeck is super glittery (too glittery), but that's the only thing i have right now as a highlight. i heard that shroom was good too. what other colors do you usually use as highlights (Besides pigments)?


----------



## Pei (Mar 30, 2006)

*claps* well done~


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 31, 2006)

very nice tutorial


----------



## janelle811 (May 18, 2006)

that looks so nice, esp. the bottom pic, it's so pretty.  great job!


----------



## missmarkers (May 20, 2006)

cool tutorial! i love the look! 
stars n rockets is so pretty!


----------



## kalikutes (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theleopardcake* 
_thank you. yea you're right. retrospeck is super glittery (too glittery), but that's the only thing i have right now as a highlight. i heard that shroom was good too. what other colors do you usually use as highlights (Besides pigments)?_

 
for highlight i use mostly frost. but i would try shroom definitly. ricepaper is good too. primisque i love too but isnt that one discontinued? im not sure. i think it might be.


----------



## slvrlips (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks for this I will try these colors this weekend


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 18, 2006)

very nice.


----------

